# So... I'm pregnant and wondering...



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

I've been a little preoccupied lately because I just found out I'm pregnant with #5. I don't have any goats yet, just reservations on a few of Nigerian Dwarfs, but I was wondering... is there anything that I can't do with the goats while pregnant? Should I avoid being the one to give them medications and wormers, etc.?

I know that with cats, pregnant ladies can't do anything involving the litterbox/poop, but any rules for goats, chickens, dogs, etc.? (My doc didn't really have any advice beyond use common sense and don't over do any manual labor.)

I'm used to being pregnant, but not used to running a farm at the same time...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Shoot- I did everything while I was pregnant with the farm/animals- I actually pushed myself way too hard and went into premature labor at 7 months, so I got yelled at and put on bedrest and drugs to keep me from contracting until I was "safe" I went NUTS sitting around the house and my son was born 3 weeks early at 8.8!!!!
So I just say dont push yourself too hard after about the 6th month and you should be okay- if you are used to doing the work since before you got pregnant you should be okay. 

 congrats on the pregnancy! and wow, 5, how do you do it? I can hardly keep up with my one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would consult your Physician ...on what you can do or not.... Some meds... shouldn't be handled by Pregnant women... such as Lute and Oxytocin ....amoungst other things... :hug: 

Congratulations on your Pregnancy...... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I am jealous. I wish I was pregnant with my #5 right NOW! haha Good luck! I am not sure how I will handle my farming and being pregnant if it ever happens


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

IMO, you should probably not handle any of the goat medications to be on the safe side. I would probably leave most of the pen cleaning and hoof trimming to other family members as well. General handling--feeding, watering, milking, etc should be fine as long as you are not lifting anything too heavy.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I did all of it while I was prego with each of mine. I would however not use a pour on wormer while prego. :- ) I accidentally deworm myself with that stuff everytime I delouse! LOL 

OH... and word of wisdom... do NOT show goats when 8 months pregnant and it's 90* outside.... you will pass out! LOL 

CONGRATS on the new baby!!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd make sure I was buying from a healthy, tested herd. Plus use common sense when it comes to handling feces, bodily fluids, medications, etc. If possible, I agree with FunnyRiverFarm and let someone else handle that kind of stuff, esp. if it worries you. As PHF said, I would take it easy in the 3rd trimester and not lift really heavy stuff (like hay or heavy feed bags, etc.).

I did look up some info about what can be transmitted to people. It looks scary, but one of the article says most of the diseases are rare and/or hard to get . . . but if you want to read it, here it is:

Goes into detail about likelihood, mode of transmission, etc.
http://wvc.omnibooksonline.com/data/pap ... 6_V373.pdf

not goat-centered, but diseases you can catch from your pets:
http://www.2ndchance.info/zoonoses.htm

major zoonoses of ruminants:
http://www.upenn.edu/regulatoryaffairs/ ... inants.doc

last ? speaks to the Johne's controversy:
http://www.johnes.org/general/faqs.html#12

And by the way, congratulations!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow. I only read the first article so far and it is scaring me! Eek! Good info, but seriously scary!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I know . . . I thought the same thing after reading it, but then I realized I have more chances of catching a virus from public bathrooms, preschool/elem school, shopping cart handles, etc, than I probably do from handling my goats! That's why, for the most part, it just comes down to common sense . . . wash your hands, protect yourself from bodily fluids, change your clothes when they are poopy or bloody, don't wear your chicken/goat boots into the house, and when animals or kids are sick, don't ignore it. I've been pregnant and around goats, chickens, dogs & cats . . . and I'm no worse for doing so


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kids-n-peeps which goat is that? sorry to hijack the post...I don't recognize her?


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

It's Myra, my polled 10 month old. She's just shaggier in person with her winter coat


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Im 34 weeks pregnant and I still do everything as I did before-except lug feed and hay-I am feeding 10 bottle babies to help with no money during my maternity leave....I hate being broke....


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

My friend has goats and when her doctor found out that she had them, she could not do anything with them. Apparently, her doctor told her that they carry toxoplasmosis. She lost the baby in June. This was to be her first baby. 

I do not let my daughter-in-law anywhere near our goats. I'd better be safe then sorry. Please do double check with your doctor.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I think her doc wasn't sure and told her not to overdo? You know . . . a veterinarian might actually know more when it comes to this issue, so that might be the doc to talk to  

I do think toxoplasmosis is discussed in one of those links above.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

This does mention toxoplasmosis in goats . . . one way it can be transmitted to humans is through the consumption of raw goat milk.

http://www.drgreene.com/qa/toxoplasmosis-and-pregnancy


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't handle Lute or Oxytocin and pasteurize any goat milk you drink. Other than that, you should be fine. There is a lady I know on another forum who has a dairy and also has children every year or two. I think she's expecting her 11th now.


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, info and congrats! Looks like I won't have to worry about too much since they'll still be babies while I'm pregnant so no goats milk or lute/oxytocin. I'll let my hubby handle any wormers/meds and heavy lifting. I'm thinking I may need to postpone getting chicks till after my pregnancy, though.


----------

